# I,m devastated



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
I had my 4th iui done 23rd Oct. I had an odd period with not much bleeding and was feeling a bit sick so took a test on 5th Nov and it was positive. we where so happy, as I have never even been late let alone pregnant. Rang my iui nurse who said we would have to have a scan on 23 Nov. Did 4 more test over the past week just to be sure. Then sunday I stopped feeling sick and stopped being tied and started to bleed this morning. My iui nurse is off so the department is close for a few days( its NH)I now having period pains. I feel devastated. My Hubby is at work in a meeting and I cant tell him yet. I can not believe i was pregnant yesterday and now i,m not. I just feel so alone.


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Mariann

I am so sorry hun - I dont know what to say      
Spotting/bleeding can be quite normal in the first trimester tho - have you been to the docs or hospital...

Pri..xx


----------



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
It,s not just that I,m bleeding its that I,m getting period pains too, so I,m pretty sure its over. At least now I know I can get pregnant, but I still keep wishing the pain and the bleeding would stop.


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

Mariann
I have just read your post and am so so sorry.  You must be going through agony and you sound so alone.  Pri is right , bleeding is quite common but its understandable that you are thinking the worse.  I know there isn't much I can say to help you and comfort you, all I can say is that I am thinking of you and the terror you are going through.  Maybe it would be worth ringing your GP or even going into casualty, then at least you might feel as if you are doing something?
I do hope things don't work out as bad as you fear.
F


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Mariann

I dont know what to say hun, except hang on in there, you can still get AF pains and bleeding. I agree with others....maybe even call NHS direct, they may advise you to go to casulty.
At my NHS hospital there is an early preganacy clinic in the same building as the fertility clinic and this is where people go who are at risk of miscarriage/complications, maybe you should ring the main hospital switchboard and see what they can suggest.

All the best lots of... 
Lou


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Marianne
I am so sorry as well, have been on here today but did not see your  message until now.
Your dh will be home now so hopefully can comfort you but it must have been so bad today
I am sending you lots of       
Really hope that it not what you think.
Thinking of you
love
susie


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Mariann - I bled in the first few weeks of pregnancy and had cramps. I don't know if that offers you any help at this time, but sometimes it helps to hear positive stories. 

Wishing you lots of luck and strong positive thoughts


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Marianne

i'll be thinking of you

Kate xxxxx


----------



## frani (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Mariann

So sorry to hear your news   - am keeping my fingers crossed for you - did you go to the doctor to see if they could help

Sending you bubbles and try and keep your spirits up ( I know, easier said than done) 

cheers
frani


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

marianne,
Just like to say i am thinking of you and i am sending lots         keep us posted love and   nicky xx.


----------



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
thank you for all the support. I contacted the doc and am having a scan at the early pregnancy clinic tomorrow. so fingers crossed that every thing is okay. I will let you know what happens

Mariann xxx


----------

